# Heating a small closet



## Roblicious

Not sure if i should be asking this here, but here's what I got.

I have various scorpions and one T, all of which do enjoy 75+ temps.

In my 'man cave' I have a small closet (with sliding door that I typically keep shut to keep the warmth in)with a shelf that has multiple enclosures from the ground up, right now I have 3 50w IR 'heat bulbs' (1 for top, mid, and ground levels)from exo terra and zilla brands, all of which are in those dome lamps you can buy from home depot for a couple bucks. I am probably overdoing the heating, but the enclosures near the floor are typically colder temps then the ones higher up.

One of the bulbs blew out today, so my enclosures in the middle arent getting any heat and the 'ambient' temp in the closet is about room temp, but the middle enclosures are at the mid 60s for some reason.

I am tired of having the bulbs blow out and I would like another option besides a space heater to keep the closet warm. Or should I just stick with bulbs? I don turn them off at all, I just leave them on 24/7. I might just have shit luck with those brands of lights.

I read somewhere I could use heat wrap or cables?

Thoughts?


----------



## Shay

i seen this video of a dude who had a lil set up in a bookshelf thing where he put the heatpad on the back of the bookshelf to heat the whole inside.just an idea


----------



## Roblicious

I would assume that's a pretty big heat mat then?

I read about using red flood lights from.Walmart? I would love to just have 1 giant bulb heating the entire closet as long as its enough to heat the ones on lower/ground level


----------



## catfishrod69

If you insist on using screw in type fixtures, first make good and sure you are using ceramic fixtures. The plastic ones will overheat and cause fire. I have had this happen in a chicken building i was using it to warm the peeps. But you can always go to any local pet store, and get some of the heat emitters. The look like bulbs, but dont put out any light, just heat. They last alot longer than normal bulbs. Also make sure to have them plugged into atleast a surge protector, but i would use a thermostat (from petstore) so that way you can stick the probe down by the enclosures, then the heat emitter will kick on and off when it needs to. This will save on electric, not bother your critters with all that light output, last alot longer, but most importantly be alot safer.


----------



## Roblicious

I have both ceramic and plastic lamp fixtures
I was thinking about using those ceramic heat emitters
Might convert to those when all of mine blow out lol

Heat tape/wrap an option/effective?


----------



## catfishrod69

I would pitch those plastic fixtures. They are a horrible risk. Heat tape im not sure would work much. It would only heat the places it is in contact with. I think the ceramic heat emitters or a small electric or oil room heater would be your best bet. I use a oil filled heater, but im heating a entire room. It keeps mine at 80, and never drops below 70 in the winter.


----------



## Roblicious

How are the plastic ones bad again? I got them at hone depot lol

I might just use the ceramic with a big red flood light from Walmart

I use lower wattage then the maximum allowed I think the ones I have go up to 75 I use 50


----------



## catfishrod69

Well the plastic ones will overheat, and then start melting, and short out and cause a fire. Ive only had it happen once, but wont risk it again. I recently threw away a bunch of the plastic ones i got for free. The red floodlight would work, but you will be looking at the same life expectancy out of it too. I was using a ceramic fixture with a 100 watt zoo med repti glo bulb for my tortoise. They are about $15 per bulb. I was replacing them every month. They just keep blowing. So the switch to a heat emitter will last longer. I know they are like $30 but will last atleast a few months.


----------



## Roblicious

I guess 1 flood light warming the entire closet would be better than having 3 heat it and them blowing out every month or so lol
bit of a toss up lol


----------



## catfishrod69

Yeah it would be. Im sure 1 heat emitter would work fine by itself. As long as you dont have one of those closets thats as big as a regular room lol.


----------



## Roblicious

Its about 2.5 ft deep and 4ish feet wide just a 'standard' size closet with sliding doors

Bigger than shoe closet though I would just build shelves in that with one heat bulb in there lol

I guess I could just snap a pic when I get home lol

I think 1 light will do since it's getting warmer ill just add on a light or 2 during the colder months


----------



## catfishrod69

Sounds good. Good luck with it. What you can also do since heat rises, is setup the enclosures up high on shelves, then put the emitter/bulb down lower and have it pointing upwards.


----------



## SamuraiSid

catfishrod69 said:


> If you insist on using screw in type fixtures, first make good and sure you are using ceramic fixtures. The plastic ones will overheat and cause fire.


My exo-terra dome had a plastic fixture and was rated for 120W bulbs. I was using an 80W black bulk for heat, and it destroyed the damn thing. LOL, stupid exo-terra.

To OP: if you google "DIY Chicken egg incubator" you will get some great ideas on how to properly build a hot box. From there you can modify the design for your closet.

You said that the closest remains room temp, but the middle enclosures are at 60F. I assume room temp is higher than 60F, in which case you should probably inspect the closet walls for insulation.


----------



## Roblicious

Total physics (?) Fail on my part sad that I was just talking about putting AC upstairs cause heat rises lol

But good idea though just need to find a spot to.clamp onto lol


----------



## catfishrod69

Well just be sure if you do that, to really monitor the temps. It might heat up too much up high. You could always move the enclosures around or the heater so that way you get the desired temps you want.


----------



## Roblicious

I don't think that will be a problem I think a 50w IR will be enough

Yeah I used to dig exo terra too I still have like 4 of them lol

Ever since I started doing my own custom backgrounds I started liking regular ole aquariums lol


----------



## catfishrod69

Hopefully you are good to go then. I use the exo terra 12x12x18 for my largest arboreals. I use sterilite tubs for everything else. I cant stand regular aquariums. I only use those for my crickets.


----------



## Thistles

I have an old piece of furniture that I use as a nightstand that is really more like a single deep shelf on 4 little legs. I kept my slings in there over the winter when my house got too cool. I sealed it off with styrofoam and put a piece of heat tape across the back. That way the inside stayed warm and humid and the T cages themselves weren't in contact with a heating element. It worked very well in a small space, and I don't see why heat tape wouldn't work in a larger space like a closet if you used enough and insulated properly. It sounds like you solved the problem though, so whatever works!


----------



## Roblicious

yeah my little shelf has a back to it, BUT I might go custom and build shelves


----------



## blke92

What about the: Zoo Repti Heat Cable! saw someone on the Reptile forum use one, could prove to be very useful. No Bulbs, no plastic mats just 1 wires that look like a all purpose extension cord.


----------

